# Miracle grow build gone wrong



## Rufus' Mom

About 5 weeks ago, I created my first planted tank using Miracle Grow Organic Potting Mix capped with Black Diamond blasting grit. Yesterday, I tore it all down and replaced it with pool filter sand. I want to share my experience so maybe others who are considering a similar build can go into it with more information and have better success. 

I started with an inch of MGOPM, capped with an inch and a half of Black Beauty from Tractor supply. I know now that I made a mistake in not screening out the larger chuncks of wood and debris. I'm sure there were many more mistakes, but that's the only one I know for sure. Others feel free to chime in so we can make this a learning experience for all. 

It's a 55 gallon long, running with a Whisper 50-70 HOB filter and a heater to maintain tempt at 78 degrees. Parameters always tested good, but still did weekly 25% water changes just because. Two 48 inch T5 HO bulbs, and CO2 supplement with Sicce CO2 injection system. 

Everything was great for the first few weeks, but in week 3 started seeing clamped fins on some of my fish, and then one or two deaths per day. Params still tested good. Treated for parasites with API General Cure, and fish stopped dying. In week 4, I noticed that my filter media was absolutely black and clogged. The water was stained darker than I would like, but I figured it was just something I would have to work through. continued with water changes and cleaning filter media. 

The plants grew extremely well in the first 2 weeks, but then growth slowed, and lots of leaf loss, especially on the stem plants, began. I assumed some spots had gone aerobic. Lots of gas any time I pierce the substrate. 

After 2 more weeks of rinsing my filter media every day of black, clogging debris, and water stained so dark that sufficient light couldn't possibly reach the bottom, I decided enough is enough. This was supposed to be a low tech tank, and i cant keep up with enough water changes to keep up with this mess. Hence my rebuild. 

The swords and crypts still look good. The stem plants are sticks that I hope will sprout from the roots that formed. I've added root tabs to provide fertilization. I definitely like the brighter look, and so far the remaining fish seem okay. 

We are all proud to share our successes, but don't often share our failures. 

Hoping mine can be a true learning experience for all. 

Again, questions and comments welcome.


----------



## Kehy

Interesting. I've started always doing dirt tanks since I really love heavily planted tanks, and the crypts love the dirt here. I've been told that I need to use Miracle grow soil, but seeing how I'm a broke college student that would have to carry said bag of soil 3 miles to my apartment, that's not going to happen. That being said, I use garden soil from the yard, with all sorts of organic bits in there that sometimes cause problems. Still, on my largest bowl, things are going good after 2 months, and I think the slowing plant growth in there is because I always forget to dose the ferts.


----------



## FishFlow

That's aweful. Sorry to hear that.

I'm curious, what were your normal parameters?

Also curious on your other tank specifics? photo period time, ferts or other daily / weekly tank additivies.

What fish were in the tank? 

I do know about the dirty filters and the gasy substrate. I still have gas after 8 months.  (And the substrate too) :O


----------



## beaslbob

Sorry the hear also.

I would measure kh and gh with the sand substrate.

my .02


----------



## susankat

Well first off you need to read what the ingrediant are in the miracle grow potting soil. Usually it contains things like urea and such that can be harmful for fish. When using this type of dirt, it does need to be cleaned out of debris and put into the tank, cover with just enough water to soak the dirt and make mud. this will take a few days. Then add sand and water. After letting sit for a couple of weeks and check your water parameters, it probably has high ammonia levels.


----------



## jrman83

Some of your problems could be caused by your light choice. It is HIGH light and if you do not have your CO2 peaked out like it should be you'll eventually kill the plants. Remember the light is driving the plant to grow exceptionally fast, so CO2 demand has to be met or the plants suffer. Stems losing leaves is a good symptom of that problem.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics

Miracle grow lol, keep it for the garden. That stuff is loaded with ferts, some OK for water but most bad. its not meant to sustain aquatic life and takes a long time to get it fit for fish tank use. To be honest Miracle Grow doesnt get any of my money for anything. They have too much byproducts and fillers in their goods.


----------



## Summer

sorry about your losses. I had heard to use organic potting soil too, and had considered it. now i'm glad i didnt.


----------



## Rufus' Mom

Thanks all for the feedback. 

Kehy – crypts and swords loved it. Growth was amazing. Stem plants not so much.

FishFlow - no additives. Amonia 0, Nitrite 0, Nitrate <.5, but admittedly I did not test every day. Bio load probably a little heavy since the algae eater package was ordered with the plants. Mistake #2, never believe the web site. 5 SIamese Algae Eaters, 8 Oto's, 1 Flying Fox, 30 Nerite Snails, 3 Zebra loach, all juvies. To their credit, I never experienced the expected algae bloom. 

Susankat And White glove - nothing to add. I absolutely agree. learning point for all considering this build. 

Beaslbob - will be sure to measure. 

Jrman83 - I didn't realize at the time this was high light, but realized soon after from your reply to another post. Do you have any info about the Sicce CO2 injection system? I was hoping for a suitable alternative to CO2 injection, but apparently not.


----------



## Mr_Pat

I used the miracle Grow and havent had any problems so far.... its been a couple months now.. biggest problem i have had was the pieces of wood i hadn't gotten out of the dirt.. and that i dont currently have Co2 to run in the tank so i've had a small prob with BBA


----------

